# Lance's crash caught on phone



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow, helps put his day in perspective. This crash was hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHBftK8okyA


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

can't help that he crashed himself out by clipping his pedal in the turn ... that's got to make him feel bad.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow! He was really toward the front when he went down. I thought he was mid-pack and didn't see something which caused him to lose focus, but he was one of the first flying threw a fairly routine roundabout, unobstructed. 

I agree with phillipe, he must feel bad about such a mistake.

And the speed of his fall! The road rash on his back is gonna make it difficult to sleep properly for at least a few nights.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow is right. That was brutal! Surprised he caught up to them at all after that crash.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that's ugly--but hard to see what brought him down--I would be surprised if it were a pedal clip...

Edit: The UK Guardian is saying a pedal clip, followed by a rolled tire. Article here


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow! He sure slid a long way. I guess lady luck really was pissed at him for something...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance said he clipped a pedal.


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

paredown said:


> Now that's ugly--but hard to see what brought him down--I would be surprised if it were a pedal clip...
> 
> Edit: The UK Guardian is saying a pedal clip, followed by a rolled tire. Article here


Yeah, I read that Andy Schleck said it looked as though his tire "punctured." Something was up with his front wheel/tire - maybe as a result of overcorrection from a clipped pedal, but who knows? Perhaps it's fortunate that it rolled on the flats, and not later on the descent.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/07/news/lance-armstrong-this-tour-is-finished-for-me_128132


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Really sad - gives a whole lot of perspective of the 7 years with no lost time on flats , 1 fall (Luz Ardiden) and the good fortune that followed him or that he exerted control by having the strongest team and being the strongest rider- he hit hard and slid - must hurt like hell right about now. The end of an era- hate to see this happen to a champion, regardless of your personal feelings about him- ouch!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

That looked more like Moto GP.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Wow, 70 kph & it looked like he slid & rolled 30ft on melting asphalt!!! That has definitely got to hurt.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome video!! Can't believe it was caught!


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ugly. Must have really knocked the wind out of him for a minute or so. Thank goodness for adrenalin.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't see the crash at all -- just a blur of color and light. It looks more like an abstract expressionist painting. What video are you people watching?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I read on CN this morning that Christian Prudhomme speculates that the saddle sore Lance has been complaining about -- or the heat -- contributed to this crash. As for the heat, remember the last time Lance was struggling was 2003 when the Tour had record heat like this year.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> can't help that *he crashed himself out *by clipping his pedal in the turn ... that's got to make him feel bad.



Can't help myself here, but didn't anyone one else see the irony...didn't LA very recently say something about "_Alberto has a lot more to learn_" regarding an error on Alberto's part? Forgot to eat and bonked iirc.

LA forgot to watch his line and well...

Ooooops.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

In the post race VS interview, he said he clipped a pedal and then rolled a tire.

Nice video, That's going to leave a mark.

Split second of inattention.

Len


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Can't help myself here, but didn't anyone one else see the irony...didn't LA very recently say something about "_Alberto has a lot more to learn_" regarding an error on Alberto's part? Forgot to eat and bonked iirc.
> 
> LA forgot to watch his line and well...
> 
> Ooooops.


When Armstrong said that Alberto has a lot to learn, he was talking about race strategy and tactics -- not technical riding skills. AC made another tactical mistake yesterday when he countered the Kreuziger and the Lotto rider's (can't remember his name) attacks, causing AC to burn a couple of matches and not have the legs to counter Schleck, who really matters in the GC hunt. Kreuziger himself said yesterday that he didn't understand why AC chased him down, that doing so only helped Schleck.

There's no question Giuseppi Martinelli after the end of the stage explained to AC not to make that bone-headed move again.

So, yes, AC is still learning.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

No wonder, that was a lot worse then you saw on TV


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like a senior moment. Old geezer.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Cpk said:


> No wonder, that was a lot worse then you saw on TV



Yeah on TV I didn't think it was that bad and when Lance was having a bad climb I just thought he was getting old. But when I saw that, and read Horner's write up about the effort to get back to the field, then I really understood what a hard day he had. I mean if I fell like that I'd be on the side of the road for an hour. I'm a Lance fan, not a huge Lance fan, but I'd like to see him do something special before he leaves, hopefully win a stage.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Can't help myself here, but didn't anyone one else see the irony...didn't LA very recently say something about "_Alberto has a lot more to learn_" regarding an error on Alberto's part? Forgot to eat and bonked iirc.


Speaking of irony -- I noticed that Sastre finished right up there with the lead group.... now, what was it that Armstrong said about Sastre and the 2008 TDF??

oops!


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

ouch - I'd be on my way to hospital if that were me - but then, I'm a wuss


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

philippec said:


> Speaking of irony -- I noticed that Sastre finished right up there with the lead group.... now, what was it that Armstrong said about Sastre and the 2008 TDF??
> 
> oops!


anyone taking bets on whether Sastre even finishes top 5? I say no way. What Lance said is still true, Sastre does not have the acceleration needed to contend with Contador, Evans, Schleck, Lance (had he not crashed) etc, etc.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope Lance shaves his back too The crash looked very painful. Lance is a trooper. Bummer he won't win this year IMO.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Did Lance crash with the same frequency before he retired in 2005 as he has since returning in 2009?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Jeez, that looked way worse than what we saw on tv.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

That was pretty nasty. Nobody can blame the guy for not being able to keep up with the leaders after that.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ilmaestro said:


> That was pretty nasty. Nobody can blame the guy for not being able to keep up with the leaders after that.


Yes! Speaking for dorks sitting behind keyboards everywhere....I , no, WE demand Lance perform better! WE demand it! WE did not feel a thing when he crashed.....HE should have just got up and passed everyone!
WE have spoken.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

MaddSkillz said:


> Looks like a senior moment. Old geezer.


I would bet a month's pay that "Old geezer" would smoke your a$$. LOL


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

There's still only a handful of riders faster than Lance. Maybe he'll try the Ironman and hurt them for a couple of years.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

the mayor said:


> Yes! Speaking for dorks sitting behind keyboards everywhere....I , no, WE demand Lance perform better! WE demand it! WE did not feel a thing when he crashed.....HE should have just got up and passed everyone!
> WE have spoken.



Huh? I got e-road rash when I saw that. It did not hurt. I was able to do my club ride right after. Man up Lance. You have a reputation for being a quitter....clearly. There is nothing that you have accomplished that would make us think otherwise. Oh wait.....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> Speaking of irony -- I noticed that Sastre finished right up there with the lead group.... now, what was it that Armstrong said about Sastre and the 2008 TDF??
> 
> oops!



But he did apologize for that!  


Hey, have a glass of vino en Paris for me, will you? :thumbsup:


Oops make that "_Une bouteille du vin_". And not the cheap [email protected] either.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Any body else know if any other videos (links) of the crash or crashes?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

philippec said:


> Speaking of irony -- I noticed that Sastre finished right up there with the lead group.... now, what was it that Armstrong said about Sastre and the 2008 TDF??
> 
> oops!


And did Sastre crash like that in the 2008 Tour, surely you can't be as ignorant as your posts in this thread suggest...? Where was Sastre last year when Armstrong finished third? Just state that you hate Lance rather than dancing around like you've uncovered the fountain of youth and that old age lead to Armstrong's downfall. I thought it weird that his form had disappeared so quickly until I saw that video. I'd be done riding for the day and so would you, so considering he got up and finished the stage and was only a minute down until the third crash where you can see he just gave up, get over it...


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i hate the guy but that was a nasty spill, good job even finishing the stage.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> When Armstrong said that Alberto has a lot to learn, he was talking about race strategy and tactics -- not technical riding skills. AC made another tactical mistake yesterday when he countered the Kreuziger and the Lotto rider's (can't remember his name) attacks, causing AC to burn a couple of matches and not have the legs to counter Schleck, who really matters in the GC hunt. Kreuziger himself said yesterday that he didn't understand why AC chased him down, that doing so only helped Schleck.
> 
> There's no question Giuseppi Martinelli after the end of the stage explained to AC not to make that bone-headed move again.
> 
> So, yes, AC is still learning.


Someone remarked in another post regarding this very topic that all AC knows about tatics is ATTACK ATTACK ATTACK even when you don't attack, you ATTACK! It's humorous but its slightly true. 

As for the crash I cringe just looking at it. Sigh the pain...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

60-70k/hr... good thing high speed crashes are easier on the rider than the low speed ones. Lance will live to ride another day and hopefully attack later in the Tour.


----------

